
Shutterstock Employees Fight Company’s New Chinese Search Blacklist - ilamont
https://theintercept.com/2019/11/06/shutterstock-china-censorship-tech/
======
president
CEO John Oringer's response is a joke:

"Do we make the majority of our content available to China’s 1.3 billion
citizens or do we take away their ability to access it entirely? "

It's not like your typical Shutterstock images are liberating the Chinese
people in any meaningful way. So yes, you might as well take away their
ability to access Shutterstock and make a statement that a company that
operates in a Democratic country will not tolerate censorship.

